# Please let us know what could be better



## OKDuckHunter (Jan 3, 2003)

We are interested in what things you would like to see on this forum. What improvements can be made? What would make it work easier for you?

We have already made about a dozen modifications to enhance the board, but I'm interested in what you think...please feel free to post any comments or suggestions about the board here.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

I would like to see user rankings under the users name like on other forums. Ex: Don, Boss, Capo, Earner.... 

Also, please limit posting ability to those who always agree with me. Each new person should have 1 shot before blocking their ability to post. If they disagree once, they get whacked :2gunfire: 

Don Vito


----------



## Cappy_TX (Jan 6, 2003)

How about a browse feature for posting photos?

Oh yeah, one other ... don't accept mafia-related suggestions from non-****. :roll:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

HAHAHA... i was wondering when you where gonna pop in.

I like the idea of a browse feature too... except we would all be uploading files to webspace that Chris is paying for.

You don't have be eye-tallion to be in the mob.

Shayne - Member of the South Dallas Mafia dawg trainin group. I'll scan and post a picture of our logo.


----------



## OKDuckHunter (Jan 3, 2003)

Hahaha...

Actually something like the browse photos would be more of a non-forum item probably...something for the site, but wouldn't be as "discussional". More like a gallery...and I don't know if that's something Chris would want to do or not...


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

I think Jim is talking about being about to upload a picture to a post, similar to uploading Avatars.


----------



## OKDuckHunter (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh, I see...

If that's the case, it can eat some serious resources in a hurry...but we could look at it with some limits set...


----------



## Cappy_TX (Jan 6, 2003)

Haha ... usually I want to brag on my yellar dawg. However I have a wife brag right now. Can do it this way ... http://www.huntchat.com/showthread.php?s=cb97ce501c18f6e1a0cab21acc062a8e&threadid=25048


----------



## OKDuckHunter (Jan 3, 2003)

I didn't see anything at that link... :drinking:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

I have a suggestion... EVERYONE should have to put in their email address in order to register... WEBMASTERS INCLUDED!!! :rainbowafro:


----------



## Cappy_TX (Jan 6, 2003)

Hmmm? ... opens for me ... http://www.huntchat.com/showthread.php?s=6e95beeea0d20de1634c0c0b670babd9&threadid=25048


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

*Category suggestions*

What makes the old forum so good is that I can look real quick and see the beginner, moderate and advanced training discussions. This means that EVERYONE who is looking at the posts has the opportunity to fire off a quick reply which is the strength of the old forum - straightforward training advice to those who have lots of questions. 

Also more a question on forum organization/categorization than a suggestion, is how the current subject index can mirror the former straightforward look As an example the new layout works well with a particular area - classifieds; but I've found on other forums similar to this new one that main discussion areas become a free for all with jokes, politics, member bashing etc... With your old forum that was substantially limited. Also, I think limiting emoticons and other non-substantive message indicators is a good idea as it again focuses on the training issue and not on the message form. Kinda like I prefer plain text email b/c I don't need fancy backgrounds when all I want to do is get the message.

Anyway just my $.02.


----------



## OKDuckHunter (Jan 3, 2003)

> What makes the old forum so good is that I can look real quick and see the beginner, moderate and advanced training discussions. This means that EVERYONE who is looking at the posts has the opportunity to fire off a quick reply which is the strength of the old forum - straightforward training advice to those who have lots of questions.


I'm not sure what you are saying in the first paragraph...



> Also, I think limiting emoticons and other non-substantive message indicators is a good idea as it again focuses on the training issue and not on the message form. Kinda like I prefer plain text email b/c I don't need fancy backgrounds when all I want to do is get the message.


As far as Emoticons and such, that's being debated right now. 



> Also more a question on forum organization/categorization than a suggestion, is how the current subject index can mirror the former straightforward look As an example the new layout works well with a particular area - classifieds; but I've found on other forums similar to this new one that main discussion areas become a free for all with jokes, politics, member bashing etc... With your old forum that was substantially limited.


As far as categorizing, it was decided that with everything as specific as it is, there shouldn't be too many seperate categories...if some are needed in the future they will be added. I personally agree with you, and like things broken down. Something like a "BSing" section would be nice, especially when I'm digging for good training discussion, but with some folks, the BS doesn't stop! :lol: 

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Doc E (Jan 3, 2003)

*How about*

How about a "Brags & Wags" forum - where people could post about cool accomplishments (tests, titles, hunts etc) of their dawgs.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: How about*



Doc E said:


> How about a "Brags & Wags" forum - where people could post about cool accomplishments (tests, titles, hunts etc) of their dawgs.


 :roll: Or how bout "Tales and Tails"... :lol: 

Shayne - Mood is gradually getting better.


----------



## doublereed (Jan 4, 2003)

*terminology and definitions*

Would it be possible to have a page of terms, and theirs abbreviations and definitions, somewhere on site? I am less than a novice and get confused with terms such as "cold blinds" etc. Any help sure would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

That already exists!

Good question though. The Glossary of Terms is located on the site's homepage at www.retrievertraining.net. Here's a link to the GOT: http://www.retrievertraining.net/got.htm


----------



## D Beard (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: terminology and definitions*



rocke said:


> Would it be possible to have a page of terms, and theirs abbreviations and definitions, somewhere on site? I am less than a novice and get confused with terms such as "cold blinds" etc. Any help sure would be appreciated. Thanks


Rocke!!! contact us. Central KY Hunting Retriever Assoc.


----------



## doublereed (Jan 4, 2003)

Ashes, if your initials are DB, i know who you are. Big Bumper had my dog from mid-nov to mid-dec. he gonna see her again soon too. If those aren't your initials, lemme know. if they are, i am already on your email list, using same name........ PS... nice looking dawg ya got there


----------



## D Beard (Jan 3, 2003)

ya got it right! ya gonna let him train her more? you need a real trainer!! LOL Our club application is up on the website now. hope to see ya at a tower shoot soon.
derek :snipersmile:


----------



## doublereed (Jan 4, 2003)

According to BB, there is no better. lol. i was gonna go to last week's shoot, but caught a infection which led to a small fever. guess that happens when you sit in a blind with chest wader full of water all day in 25deg weather. but i hope to make the next one.


----------



## Dano (Jan 3, 2003)

1st thing - only administrators can post on the suggestions page, or at least that's what my machine says.
2nd thing - Is there any way that in our profiles we could set the number of replies we can see on one page? Right now I think it's set at 15. I'd like to see that # go up. Then we don't have to click next page so many times when shayne starts stirring the pot.

Dano - Gotta say that the timmy avatar is by far the best. 
TIMMMMAAAAHHHH


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Dano said:


> 1st thing - only administrators can post on the suggestions page, or at least that's what my machine says.
> 2nd thing - Is there any way that in our profiles we could set the number of replies we can see on one page? Right now I think it's set at 15. I'd like to see that # go up. Then we don't have to click next page so many times when shayne starts stirring the pot.
> 
> Dano - Gotta say that the timmy avatar is by far the best.
> TIMMMMAAAAHHHH


CRIPPLE FIGHT!!!!!!!!

I don't stir the pot.. i pi$$ in it!!! hehe

Good suggestion, i'd like the same thing.

Timmmmaaaahhh


----------



## Dano (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like you and jerry got a pretty good cripple fight goin in the main forum. :mrgreen: 

Dano - fav timmy line : "Timmmaaaahhh, goobles?"


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Dano said:


> Looks like you and jerry got a pretty good cripple fight goin in the main forum. :mrgreen:
> 
> Dano - fav timmy line : "Timmmaaaahhh, goobles?"


I liked the episode where Timmmaah was the lead singer in the rock band. There was the part where they interviewed Timmmaaah's parents.

The dad sat in his wheelchair and randomly barked out something like "Roger", while the mother sat in hers saying something like "Jennnifer".

The writers for that show are nuts! (Or maybe I'm nuts for being 39 years old and watching the stuff?)

-Chris


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

*View previous topic :: View next topic buttons*

Can you put the " View previous topic :: View next topic" buttons at the bottom of the thread rather than the top? I typically scroll down through a thread, then have to scroll back up to move to the next thread.....


----------



## D Beard (Jan 3, 2003)

what about a calendar of events on here?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

*posting problems*

Chad;

I've been in touch with Chris, and I believe he in touch with you about my problems of not being able to post, reply, vote in polls, etc. when I log in. I believe several efforts have been made to correct my problem and to date, nothing has worked. I"m registered under two user names, BearBrian, and Brian. Each has the same problem. I think I may now know why. When I origionally registered, I was using CompuServe V.6. Two weeks later, I upgraded to V.7 and had all my files transferred instead of starting with a clean slate. My problems started immediately after the upgrade. Make any sense to you? If so, is there a way to correct.

Thank you for you help

Brian


----------



## OKDuckHunter (Jan 3, 2003)

Hmmm...I have no idea.
I'm not familiar with Compuserve, and don't really know what I would be looking for on replacing files...

This is when you saw the problem happen? Are you having problems with other sites? Do you go to any other forums?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

*Posting problems*

Chad;

I do go to other forums and don't seem to be having a problem, but not sure because it's been awhile since I posted on any of them. I don't know why, and maybe this is related, but my status, even though registered seems to be that of a guest. I believe restrictions were placed on guests; maybe even around the same time I started having this problem.

Brian

Ps; this, the suggestinon forum, is one of few places I am permitted to post a reply. Cannot post here, however.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

*Testing 1-2-3*

Chad here...testing...


----------



## OKDuckHunter (Jan 3, 2003)

Hmmm...it is working for me, so it must not be the username...

When you login as bearbrian, it lets you in, but doesn't let you post? I'm confused...

BTW, I had to change your password to get in. Email me at [email protected] and I will give it to you...


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Would it be possible to have a "printable version" button so if you wanted to print off a PM you could without having the header picture etc print too?

Just a thought.

Andy


----------



## Tim Carrion (Jan 5, 2003)

*membership list*

Could the membership be organized other than order of sign - up?
How about alphabetically by name or screen name?
Tim Carrion


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes Tim,

That is possible. Click memberlist. Then click the drop down arrow to select your sort method. Username is one of the options. IT will then sort it for you different ways.

Chris


----------



## clipper (May 11, 2003)

whoops..


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

*Search Feature*

It seems like we get the same questions in training.
casting
FF
Dog Food
Puppy
ect...

Do we have a search feature. :?


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Go to the top of this page and you'll see it 2nd item between FAQ and Member list


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

*Search Feature*

Howard thanks for the note.

Sorry to say I've never seen it.  Must of been to busy looking at buggies.


----------

